# Filter question for new tank



## fishrama (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm setting up my first saltwater tank, it is 140 gallons and currently doing ok with a few damsels and wet/dry sump. However, the sump is too loud and keeping me up a night, and leaks a bit - so I'm looking for a new filter system that is quiet, easy no leak.

The tanks will be fish only...and not overstocked. I'm looking at getting a Fluval G6 (up to 185 gallons) - I was told by the sales person it can handle a tank this size but have concerns...as everywhere I've read people using this have much smaller tanks. The salesguy also said that the Fluval is pressurized with makes a lot of difference for a canister filter's capacity.

Any feedback greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dilligaf_1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Fishrama, I'm a firm believer in over filtration, but having an over sized filter will still not take the place of routine water changes. I happen to prefer Eheim classic canister filters, but any canister rated for around a 200 gal tank would be my choice. I would also seriously consider a HOB protein skimmer, a couple of companies offer them, coralife, and remora are a couple that work well. The remora is a little nicer in that its shape allows you to keep the tank closer to the wall.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

+1 one Ehime Classics. If you really want to go all out Ehime makes a 1500XL classic! WAAABAMM thats a 5 gallon capacity canister filter! 

http://www.eheim.com/en_GB/products/technology/external-filters/classic-1500XL


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Fluval make a very good set of quiet filters


----------



## MarinneSmith (Jan 15, 2013)

I would not use a canister on a salty IMO...just a trap for Nitrates

can you buy a pre built sump? Fosters and Smith sells them


----------

